# FR: Don't trust anyone you've met



## duduu_cl

Salut !

I'd like to know which verb tense is required to translate the following sentence to French:

_Don't trust anyone you've met on Internet_

Which one is right:

_Ne te fies pas à personne que tu aies connu sur internet_
or

_Ne te fies pas à personne que tu aurais connu sur Internet_
?

Merci par avance !


----------



## sarahc33

Bonjour,

you've met -> you have met, this is a passé composé translation as far as I know... tu as rencontré sur […] internet... […]

As an English speaker, I think it is more natural to say... anyone you meet on the internet...present tense...

This is my opinion but please wait for a native to reply.


----------



## veggie21

How about, 'Il faut se méfier des gens (de ceux) qu'on connaît sur Internet.'


----------



## SwissPete

I would prefer: « Il faut se méfier des gens dont on fait connaissance sur Internet. »


----------



## Maître Capello

Don't trust anyone you*'ve met* on the Internet → _Ne fais confiance à personne que tu *as rencontré* sur Internet._
Don't trust anyone you* meet* on the Internet → _Ne fais confiance à personne que tu *rencontres* sur Internet._



SwissPete said:


> I would prefer: « Il faut se méfier des gens dont on fait connaissance sur Internet. »


Yes, but only with the definite article: _Il faut se méfier des gens dont on fait *la* connaissance sur Internet. _


----------



## veggie21

Maître Capello, is it also possible to say, 'Ne fais *pas* confiance à *quelqu'un* que tu rencontres sur Internet?
Thank you.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, it is also possible but it would mean "Don't trust *someone* you meet on the Internet."


----------



## tilt

_[Il faut se méfier des / Ne fais pas confiance aux / Ne te fie pas aux] personnes rencontrées sur internet_ is the simplest way to say it, in my opinion.


----------



## duduu_cl

Maître Capello said:


> Don't trust anyone you*'ve met* on the Internet → _Ne fais confiance à personne que tu *as rencontré* sur Internet._



Mais dans ce cas-ci, le subjonctif est-il faux? 
_
Ne fais confiance à personne que tu aies rencontré sur Internet. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas impossible, mais l'indicatif est plus logique étant donné qu'il s'agit de personnes que tu as effectivement rencontrées.


----------



## marcolettici

For me, this sounds more like a bit of advice to carry forward when meeting anyone new on the internet, when meeting an unknown person in future on the internet.  So, with that interpretation in mind, would the subjunctive make that particular nuance clear to a listener?  (Never trust anyone you (should happen to) meet on the internet?)


----------



## duduu_cl

That's exactly my point! The advised person has not necessarily already met the one whom shall not be trusted. That's why I thought the subjunctive would be more suitable.


----------



## tilt

Well, to render such a nuance, conditional would sound better to me.
_Ne te fie pas à personne que tu aurais rencontré sur internet._

Subjunctive really sounds odd to me, if not incorrect.


----------



## Maître Capello

The past conditional is fine if talking about people you've already met, but it doesn't work for people you will meet in the future. If this is a general warning, I would simply go with the present (indicative):

_Ne fais confiance à personne que tu rencontres sur Internet._


----------

